# I hope I got this right..



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

There may be a few things wrong, but tell me what you think of this report.

Before I give it to my professor.

Also, please don't bash me:lamer: 

Nissan Skyline GT-R History:
BNR-32, BNCR-33, BNR-34













































Report by Steve Neill


Introduction:

The Nissan Skyline GT-R has proved to be the most recognized car in recent popular culture. Popularized in America by one movie franchise in particular (The Fast and the Furious Series), the car has become the dream car of many individuals across North America. However, the car was a popular car in other markets long before it made its way to the Hollywood Big Screen. In Japan, the car is known as the “Hakosuka”, meaning Box Skyline, as the car is very square. In Australia, its nicknamed “Godzilla”, and in other markets it's known simply as the GT-R.

The current Nissan Skyline GT-R has evolved out of a generation referred to as the R32, into a generation called the R33, and then onto the current and last generation noted as R34. There are many variations of the GT-R, and a few are as followed:

V-Spec
V-Spec II
N1
Nür
Z-Tune

The GT-R was produced through May 22nd, 1989 to November 16th 2003. The car contains the very popular RB series of engines; considered to be the most tuned engines in the world. 

In Japan, due to high emissions, and high priced gasoline, all major Japanese automakers have a joint agreement, known internally as the “Gentleman’s Agreements”. This rulebook is used in all JDM (Japanese Domestic Market) cars, and it contains one very specific rule: That all cars produced in Japan must not exceed 276 Horsepower. Therefore the Nissan Skyline GT-R has a claimed output of 276.3 Horsepower. However, it is widely known that with the simple removing of a limiter chip (A chip that limits the car’s power) most GT-R’s can exceed well over 600 Horsepower. And yet the car is still sold as a Saloon (Small Sedan) in Japan.

The car has been seen in many video games, ranging from the very popular enthusiast game, “Gran Turismo’ to the Need for Speed franchises, and many other Japanese spec games. 

In actuality, the car is the dream car of many young men who have never sat in one, touched one, or even seen one. It’s hard to title it as more of a car, then a legend.








Nissan Skyline BNR32 GT-R:

The Nissan Skyline R32 GT-R began as a simple idea back in early 1988. The original plan was to have a car in which Nissan could run legally in Group A Racing (In Northern Australia). The car was designed around the newly introduced Nissan Skyline R32 GT-S, which ran an RB20DET motor. In June 19 1988 a design sketch was brought into Nissan headquarters in Tokyo Japan. It retained the basic look of a stock R32 GTS-T; however it had wider rear arches, a lower ride height, and a more aggressive front bumper and spoiler. 

Internally the car was known as the GT-X, and was never intended to be called the GT-R in the first place. The choice of engine was simple. Take the RB20DET, bore it out to 2.6 liters, add another turbocharger, and work around it. Therefore the meaning of the GT-R’s engine code is as followed:

RB – Race Bred
26 – 2.6 Liter Engine
D – Double Overhead Cam
E - Electronic Fuel Injection
TT – Twin Turbo

The car’s newly introduced RB26DETT was an astonishingly simple design and a very efficient one as well. In the Nissan factory, soon after the go-ahead was given for the engine, workers were working long hours pumping more power out of the engine. In some extreme cases, it was said that an RB26DETT could unreliably pump out more then 2000 Horsepower, and reliably pumped out 1600 Horsepower. However, the engine had to be bored out to 3.0 Liters, creating a new engine code, RB30DETT.

The R32 GT-R featured Super Hicas All Wheel Drive, which allowed for torque to be evenly distributed between all four wheels at once. During hard cornering however, the cars wheels would distribute the torque evenly to the wheels that needed it (during a right hand turn, the left wheels would require more torque to balance the car, same for corresponding left hand turn, right wheels). It also featured the highly advanced ATTESA system, which allowed for the rear wheels to turn the opposite way as the front wheels at high speed, to allow for better cornering.

The R32 GT-R was produced through May 22nd 1989 to July 6th 1994. There were many variants of the car, starting with the NISMO (Nissan Motor Sports), through to the N1, V-Spec (Victory Special), and V-Spec II. 






Nissan Skyline BNCR33 GT-R:

The R33 was developed in 1995 as a successor to the venerable R32 model that Japan had gotten to know well. It had the same engine as the R32; however the R33’s engine did correct the R32's weak oil pump drive collar which tended to fail in higher horsepower applications with a wider collar. The R33 engine also introduced a mechanical advance on the intake camshaft improving torque slightly. The base model R33 GTR weighed 1750kg.

The car featured a new body style, which retained the R32’s boxy look, but improved upon it by having more rounded lines, and smoother contours. The car is also slightly larger, and more spacious. 

Popularity brought the rather odd ATTESA system back with a higher computer connectivity rate, allowing for more electronic displacement. The new system allowed for an extra 30 degree’s in wheel rotation, without the possibility of loss of grip. Due to this advancement, the system was renamed ATTESA-E; E standing for Electronic. 

The limited slip on the R33 was also improved, and it contained a higher variable gear, allowing for a stronger load to be put on the front and rear axles during hard cornering. Thus this improved the ballast of the car, creating a better weight distribution.

At the same time as the introduction of the R33 GT-R, the V-Spec I, V-spec II, and N1 models were introduced. The V-Spec’s allowed for more torque in each application, with the N1 receiving the same high torque as the V-Spec II, but being lighter due to a list of weight modifications. The removal of ABS, Air Conditioning, rear wiper, sound system, sound deadening and trunk carpet all helped to lower weight substantially. There was also a factory option to remove the rear seats.
The R33 was actually an incredibly fast car, capable of accelerating to 60 Miles per Hour in under 5 seconds, and through the 1/4 mile in about 13 seconds. Its top speed was in excess of 170 Miles per Hour, and some owners reported being able to overtake even the most expensive Ferrari's on motorways across the world. The truth was, that even though the R33 GT-R was listed as having 276 Horsepower, it really had 320 (The R32 and R34 also had this as well). However, with a few items such as a new Filter, Slightly better turbo's and ECU calibration, the car could achieve 600 Horsepower very easily.



Nissan Skyline BNR34 GT-R:

The Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R debuted on January the 28th, 1999. Both GT-R and V-Spec models were introduced. Both run a highly calibrated RB26DETT with new valve timing features. The R34 is shorter then the R33 and its cam covers were painted a metallic red, instead of the pale black of the R32 and R33 models. The car was run through many, many models, and many aftermarket models. It is considered the most technically advanced GT-R of them all, and features many aerodynamic aids.
All in all the car is more rounded then the R33, and it features a much lower drag co-efficient then both the R32, and the R33. There is a rear spoiler on the car that is pushed down at a more extreme level, creating a higher level of downforce. All R34’s include a rear underbody diffuser. This allows for an extreme amount of underbody downforce and rigidity to be achieved at a more functional level. This underbody diffuser is made out of Carbon Fiber, as are many other parts of the car.
The concept behind an underbody diffuser is that of the Venturi effect. The Venturi Effect is an example of Bernoulli’s principle, in the case of fluid flow through a tube or pipe with a constriction in it. The fluid velocity must increase through the constriction to satisfy the equation of continuity, while its pressure must decrease due to conservation of energy: the gain in kinetic energy is supplied by a drop in pressure or a pressure gradient force. Running through a series of tubes at the rear of the R34, this effect creates an effect similar to a vacuum; it sucks the car closer to the ground.
In August 2002, close to the actual model’s production finishing date, a special model was made to commemorate its 7:52 lap time around the legendary Nürburgring Nordschleife race track in East Germany. This model was collectively called the “Nür” and featured an RB26DETT with a higher compression ratio then even the very limited R34 N1.
The BNR34 was an incredibly potent car on the racetrack, and a special edition was made for a group called JGTC (Japanese Grand Touring Championship). This car featured almost no body parts from the R34; however, it did have the doors, and the stellar RB26DETT. During its first season of racing, it won 22 out of 24 races it entered. The durability of the RB26 was shown as being the best in the world and even the 2JZGT-E’s of the Toyota Supra’s and the 13B FD3S’s of the Mazda RX-7’s could not beat it.
The car featured an onboard computer system to assess all variables of the car's performance. There was a G-Meter for cornering, acceleration, and deceleration, an acceleration timer, and top speed recorder, as well as a host of other marvelous features any technogeek would love. 
Inside a very small group of people, the BNR34 was the best driving GT-R. It had the electronics to make it a great car, and had the style to make it timeless. But like every great thing, production ceased in late 2002.






Special Factory GT-R’s (Including NISMO’s):

1996 Nissan Skyline BNCR33 GT-R V-Spec LM Limited: During the 1995 season, Nissan entered 2 Nissan Skyline R33 GT-R’s in the legendary Le-Mans 24 hour endurance in France. They both finished at the top of the class, so Nissan built a model with a run of 100 to commemorate their victories. They were painted a Royal Blue, just like the racecar’s in which they were derived from.
1997 Nissan Skyline BNCR33 GT-R NISMO 400R: Nissan Motorsports (NISMO) introduced this model as a factory specialty. It featured a reworked RB26, called the RBX-GT2. It featured a list of features; both body and engine, and developed 450 Horsepower. Its top speed was in the region of 200 Miles per Hour.
1997/1999 Nissan Skyline BNCR33/BNR34 GT-R Midnight Metallic Purple II: Featured as just a color option on these two GT-R models, the color was a luminescent purple haze which transformed into many other colors under certain lighting conditions. There were no body modifications, or engine modifications to add to this special color.
2002 Nissan Skyline BNR34 GT-R M-Spec II N1: This is the rarest of rare models, with the exception being the Z-Tune. There were only 23 of this model made, and the M-Spec designation means it’s a Maker Special, so it uses all genuine Nissan Motorsports Parts. It only came in blank white to reduce weight, and featured a carbon fiber hood and spoiler. The car also features magnesium wheels, and a stock RB26DETT power plant.
2003 Nissan Skyline BNR34 GT-R NISMO Z-Tune: Made after production of the GT-R had ceased, this model was made out of a batch of GT-R’s that NISMO had found with less then 18,700 km’s on their engines. The car features a 550 Horsepower RB26DETT, and can run a 10.1 second quarter mile. It pulls over 1g (1 gravitational positive force), and runs to a top speed well over 200 Miles per Hour. It is inspired completely off of the JGTC Xanavi GT-R.


Conclusion:

The Nissan Skyline GT-R still retains its title of Japan’s best sports car. There’s little doubt as to this, as can be claimed by the thousands of GT-R owners who have pulled enough power out to kill any other car. With its robust 2.6 Liter Twin Turbocharged Inline 6 engine, it has an incredible tuning capability that many aftermarket manufacturers have quickly come to know well. With proper TLC, everything within the car can work reliably. 

Though the car goes against the Toyota Supra, Mazda RX-7, Subaru Impreza WRX STi, Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution IX, and the Honda NSX Type R, it still manages to keep well ahead of the pack, in both performance, and character. There are not too many people more proud then GT-R owners, and they show it by taking care in how their cars are treated, and how they perform.

Prices for a decent R32 GT-R can vary from $10,000 to $15,000 CDN, with high end models going for around $40,000 to $50,000. There is a rule in Canada that all cars over the age of 15, sold in other markets, can now be sold in Canada. Therefore there are no R33’s or R34’s in Canada (Although one man in Vancouver is believed to own a NISMO Z-Tune, one of the most prized GT-R's of all). If you can lay your hands on an R32, you are purchasing one of the most sought after cars on the planet, one of the best performing cars on the planet, and likely the most recognized car on the planet.

Ferrari’s may be able to stir your soul, and Lamborghini’s may give you goosebumps, but no car has the proven strength, and proven quality that the Nissan Skyline GT-R offers.

The question is though… Are you willing to buy into this Legend?




Steve Neill


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Only gave it a quick scan, and though it reads quite like a young fanboys wrote it, with many things not technically correct, I doubt your average school teacher is a Skyline expert.

Few things worth noting though (though there were many many more)

*However, it is widely known that with the simple removing of a limiter chip (A chip that limits the car’s power) most GT-R’s can exceed well over 600 Horsepower*
Can it bollocks. A chip alone cant even give it 400.

*Internally the car was known as the GT-X, and was never intended to be called the GT-R in the first place.*
Very doubtful, since the first GTR Skyline came out in about 1970.

*The choice of engine was simple. Take the RB20DET, bore it out to 2.6 liters, add another turbocharger, and work around it*
Has a totally different block and head to the RB20. Not even close.

*In some extreme cases, it was said that an RB26DETT could unreliably pump out more then 2000 Horsepower, and reliably pumped out 1600 Horsepower. However, the engine had to be bored out to 3.0 Liters, creating a new engine code, RB30DETT.*
I dont think ive even seen one with more than a claimed 1400bhp, and calling even 1000bhp reliable is a joke.
All the top ones ive seen have been 2.6 or close to it, as you need the revs, not the capacity.

*The car’s newly introduced RB26DETT was an astonishingly simple design*
Id not call a 2.6 24valve car with 6x throttles and twin ceramic turbos anything other than ground breaking for a production car of the time. Miles from simple.


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

6speed said:


> There may be a few things wrong, ........
> 
> 
> However, it is widely known that with the simple removing of a limiter chip (A chip that limits the car’s power) most GT-R’s can exceed well over 600 Horsepower. . ...
> ...


:sadwavey: :sadwavey:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Gawd, i went thru it that quick i missed out on the ultimate fanboy quote, the "race bred" bit...

And they not bored out to 3litres. Stroked.

And no ****ing way can the Z-Tune run a 10.1 quarter as standard. Id be shocked if it ran an 11.1.

Not sure why the R34 is mentioned as the big race winner, it was the R32GTR that was the famous and massivley sucsessful touring car racer, the others didnt win anywhere near as much.

Didnt think Nur engines were higher comp than any other RB26 either?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

well, that's two minutes of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

> 1996 Nissan Skyline BNCR33 GT-R V-Spec LM Limited: During the 1995 season, Nissan entered 2 Nissan Skyline R33 GT-R’s in the legendary Le-Mans 24 hour endurance in France. They both finished at the top of the class, so Nissan built a model with a run of 100 to commemorate their victories. They were painted a Royal Blue, just like the racecar’s in which they were derived from.


Wrong, they made 200 of them in Champion Blue.

Did you mention anything about your 800 hp R32? I am sure your kindergarten
teacher would like to hear about that as well.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

you know, the ironic thing is that, if/when you ever work out your Mom issues and other psychological problems, you won't care much for cars. They're a placebo for the attention you aren't receiving, and coming onto serious forums as an attention whore, well, that's why you post so much crap. But the copious responses that you receive from all of these things on various different forums is what keeps you doing it again and again.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm not trying to jump on the 6speed bashing bandwagon, as there's pleanty of that going on already, and I've had a considerable amount to drink so I might waffle on a bit more than planned, but here goes. *cracks fingers and whisks coat tails away* 

I'll get the cold hard facts in first. Your writing style is very poor, your report contains very little accurate fact, is far too heavily opinionated, and comes across as being written by a sickeningly smitten youngster who has very little knowledge (certainly no real world knowledge) of the car, and has resorted to cobbling a few manufacturers specs together from various sources and padding them out with opinion, guess work and perhaps a bit of bullshit. 

I'm not going to continue the trend of pointing out the many (and there are many) inaccuracies and untruths of your report, if you can't do your own research for your homework or whatever it is, you're never going to get why it's vitally important to do so anyway, so I'd be wasting both our time. 

You're claiming to be handing this to a professor? I'm sorry, but any professor in the world will read that in the 2 minutes it took me to, and laugh his crabs off. If you're after a decent mark for that, you won't get one. If you do I'd seriously begin to question the quality of the education you're recieving. 
Also, the guy might not know the car, but consider if you will that by some freak occurance you capture the guys attention and he decides to look into these cars for himself to satisfy curiosity, don't you think he might be a bit miffed if he's read your obviously enthusiastic report and found out by his own looking (and it won't take much looking) into it that it's more fiction than fact? Never consider your audience to be silly or ignorant, it'll be your downfall.

Finally, your writing style. Now, I appreciate there are language differences between Canada and England, words get new spellings and other such jiggery pokery, but nothing you've written flows. Throwing catchy would-be slogans in here and there does not make a nice piece of writing, and I can only echo SteveN's comments in that it reads like it was written by a fanboy who has a feint idea of the subject at the top of the page, but hasn't done any research and is just cobbling together what few facts he knows, with a healthy mix of opinion and bullshit to pad it out. If this is not the case I apologise, but it comes across that way. 

Anyway, I've said enough as I'm not convinced anything I write here will be listened to anyway, and I don't want to be seen "feeding the troll" as it were. 
If you're after a review of what you've done, sorry but you're writing skills are not your forte. I don't profess to writing to a world class level myself, but I could nail a report down which blew that one out of the water in 15 minutes.
You're report lacks fact, is sickeningly opinionated, doesn't read or flow very well at all (much like my drunken ramblings here it seems), and I'll tell you now any professor will laugh his crabs off if someone submits that expecting a good grade for it. 

Don't give up your day job, whatever it may be, just yet. 
Sorry if I come across as harsh, if this is for a school report or whatever get your facts right, reconsider your writing style and try and come up with something that's predominantly fact and not massively (and often misguided in being so) opinionated. 
Anyway, I'm slowly hemorrhaging my soul by responding to this thread seriously, especially when I have the drunk "Get out of jail free" card, so I'm off.


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

MeLLoN Stu - I wish I was half as articulate as you after a few


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

pretty much what I had wanted to say, yet I didn't want to waste the time and effort to expound upon the various writing weaknesses. I will reiterate that the teachers responsible for educating 6speed in the proper use of the English language should be drawn and quartered for their egregious failings.

In short, as a universty assignment, this would be an utter exercise in hilarity, if it weren't for the fact that it was done in pathetic sincerity. Dude, this is the kind of report a 5th grader turns in, after doing show and tell with their model GT-R collection. I take it you're not attending McGill, or U of T for that matter.

The rest of us I suppose will look at this thread as usual, and head out and drive (or repair, or weep at the broken hulk of) their GT-Rs, while you [email protected] yourself to sleep thinking of how much pussy you'll score and how much the world will suddenly come to respect you, if only you had a GT-R. And an FD. Throw in the 250 GTO for good measure. If you can squeak in a Veyron into your [email protected] fantasy, maybe Keira Knightley herself will want to shag you good, and make it all better.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

hook, line, sinker? opcorn: 

maybe he really is retarted. ADD? i really feel sorry for this lost soul.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

What an attention seeking child.


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

SteveN said:


> Gawd, i went thru it that quick i missed out on the ultimate fanboy quote, the "race bred" bit...


Im pretty sure he is right on this bit.... Although its un-confirmed by Nissan its widely believed that *RB* stands for *Race Bred*


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> well, that's two minutes of my life I'll never get back.


pmsl


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

on a serious note, too much hyperbole (exaggeration) 

don't give up kiddo, but try to make it flow better

if it helps, imagine that your writing to a rhythm. also, don't try and fit too much info into each sentence.

i suggest stick to writing prose (stories) about the gtr (or driving), as you don't have the grasp required of the technical issues to write without descending into opinion. 

which is kind of useless until you have enough experience to make valid comparisons..

remember, something doesn't have to be the best on the planet to be worthy of consideration, and to claim it is is SO subjective that it will cast doubt on all of your assertions- it reduces your credibility

try writing about something going wrong during a drive, or a trip to see something unique and interesting, or maybe exciting and dangerous.
remember that cars break, they're only machines, designed by people, and are themselves no guarantee of happiness. in fact keeping a gtr on the road usually requires many sacrifices, and can often get in the way of leading a happy life....


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Don't forget to cite your sources. Wikipedia is not a source


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

And he did it again,and no,i did not read that bulls*ht,just read some quotes(i like the limiterchip thing,can someone tell me where it is,as 600horses is my goal,and i have spend 15000€ in parts so far and still not finished,if i just need to remove the limiter i can sell the parts again to other stupid guys that want to upgrade the engine instead removing the limiterchip)

Please tell me where it is?? In the wheelbearing??


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
More dribble


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Jahebers, this kid never gives up! :chairshot:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Wanabee Kiwi said:


> Im pretty sure he is right on this bit.... Although its un-confirmed by Nissan its widely believed that *RB* stands for *Race Bred*


Believed, but its not true.

Its NOT a race bred engine anyhow.

Whats CA stand for? Crappy Airflow?

SR? Snapping Rockers?

VQ? Very Quick?

Jesus....


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

SteveN said:


> Whats CA stand for? Crappy Airflow?
> 
> SR? Snapping Rockers?


lmao


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

MeLLoN Stu said:


> lmao


I was quite pleased with the SR one, the only thing I could think of, and it was true too


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

SteveN said:


> SR? Snapping Rockers?
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus....



I have a customercar here that would proof that theorie(after he shifted from 5 in 2)


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

OMG 6speed do you NEVER learn?

As well as all the other inaccuracies and literary deficiencies my grown-up fellow forum members have pointed out to you,

*YOU GOT HICAS AND ATTESSA MIXED UP FFS*

Read this bollox again everybody:

_The R32 GT-R featured Super Hicas All Wheel Drive, which allowed for torque to be evenly distributed between all four wheels at once. During hard cornering however, the cars wheels would distribute the torque evenly to the wheels that needed it (during a right hand turn, the left wheels would require more torque to balance the car, same for corresponding left hand turn, right wheels). It also featured the highly advanced ATTESA system, which allowed for the rear wheels to turn the opposite way as the front wheels at high speed, to allow for better cornering._

hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Nuff said :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

BAAAAAAH! Man, being specific, most of your Z-Tune facts are wrong.


----------



## Ian.W (Mar 30, 2007)

another brill post from our boy accross the pond 6speed.

6speed, buy this book, skyline, the ultimate japanese supercar by andy butler 

do as i did, read it and learn something. but dont plaigerise it either

was that just the introduction your posted !!

also stop handing out the bullets for every one to fire at you mate !!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Rain, could this be you this be you by any chance i like the "believed" bit best. 



6speed said:


> Although one man in Vancouver is believed to own a NISMO Z-Tune, one of the most prized GT-R's of all.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

and the R34 did NOT use the RB26, but a VQ35 in the JGTC.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Listen, I expected I'd make some mistakes.

I didn't think that I would be shot through the heads by people who are OBVIOUSLY far more enthused by this car then me.

I have a love for this car. I may get things wrong, and I may make mistakes, but that doesn't mean someone cannot POLITELY tell me what I've done wrong, or that I need to be bashed.

As for grammar, and punctuation; I copied this off of wordpad, therefore some spaces, and paragraph spaces have been chopped out do to the copy.

As well, I did not know about the VQ35 in JGTC, and I did not direct the Z-Tune comment towards you Rain. I ask that you please look in the December/January 2006 Issue of SPEED Magazine for the 10.1 second quarter mile times, 1 lateral G quotes BY the Nissan Motor Company itself, and the 0-60 in 3.3 second bits.

Yeah I make mistakes. Everyone does. But if this is the kind of respect I see coming off of this forum, then I don't feel bad for myself, I feel bad for you people. It's sick how you could continually put someone down, without being proper and polite beforehand.


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

6speed said:


> Listen, I expected I'd make some mistakes.


You only made one mistake. Creating the thread.


----------



## Ian.W (Mar 30, 2007)

6speed said:


> Listen, I expected I'd make some mistakes.
> 
> I didn't think that I would be shot through the heads by people who are OBVIOUSLY far more enthused by this car then me.
> 
> Yeah I make mistakes. Everyone does. But if this is the kind of respect I see coming off of this forum, then I don't feel bad for myself, I feel bad for you people. It's sick how you could continually put someone down, without being proper and polite beforehand.


You set your self up for it all the time though, like when you posted and asked for love advice (that was funny)

It’s a cruel world and not every tongue lashing you get is meant nastily, but when you got the 4wd system mixed up with the 4w steering system, well, what did you expect, it’s a silly mistake to make.

And as if the rest of the world give a $hit if you feel sorry for them after they have just had a go at you.


----------



## Ian.W (Mar 30, 2007)

Major_Sarcasm said:


> You only made one mistake. Creating the thread.



:chuckle: lol :chuckle: ROFPMSL


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@6speed:

why do you lie??

why do you share your life with us??

why do you post so much sh*t??

why do you always ask for help??

whats the reason for all that??

go and find a job,do something where you earn money,but please,stay of this forum:lamer:


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> @6speed:
> 
> why do you lie??
> 
> ...


why do you lie??: I don't.

why do you share your life with us??: Because I choose to, and it's not like I share my love life anymore. I don't even share comradery lines, quotes, or personal life with you people.

why do you post so much sh*t??: I don't think it's shit. And if it is, it's only cause I'm looking for advice.

why do you always ask for help??: Because I see oppurtunities to learn more, and obviously, so do you guys. With all the bashing you do, for the confusion I have.

whats the reason for all that??: To become a more knowledgable individual.

go and find a job,do something where you earn money,but please,stay of this forum:lamer: :I have ALOT of jobs. I work for ALOT of people. I only find time to post on this forum when I'm working, because I get a moment out every once in awhile to respond back to your negativity.


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

6speed said:


> why do you lie??: I don't.
> 
> why do you share your life with us??: Because I choose to, and it's not like I share my love life anymore. I don't even share comradery lines, quotes, or personal life with you people.
> 
> ...


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

I've never felt the need to comment on one of 6speed's threads before but...


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

kismetcapitan said:


> and the R34 did NOT use the RB26, but a VQ35 in the JGTC.


they did use the rb26 in the jgtc r34 but they switched to the v6 for the 2002 season IIRC.


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

6speed said:


> why do you lie??: I don't.
> 
> why do you share your life with us??: Because I choose to, and it's not like I share my love life anymore. I don't even share comradery lines, quotes, or personal life with you people.
> 
> ...


Your so full of shit I bet you cry brown tears


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

It's official 6speed works for RIPS, http://www.carspyshots.net/zerothread?id=23838, well done, Rob must be pleased at having one of the best in the world working for him :clap:


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

Link doesnt work m8.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Hmmm it does for me, you'll have to take my word for it


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

R0B said:


> they did use the rb26 in the jgtc r34 but they switched to the v6 for the 2002 season IIRC.


yes you recall correctly. they used the rb26 upto the last two rounds in that season then switched. i think it was micheal krumm who won the last ever race for the engine. with the help of a little love tap of gtr into the mobil1 nsx into the last lap the nsx spun and gtr took the win! 
remember that on tv


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

6speed said:


> why do you lie??: I don't.......


Hmmmmmm, not what you said in this thread over on Ultimate Car:

I'm a liar. - Ultimatecarpage.com forums

You've been annoying people on car forums across the planet for several years with your lies, bragging and seeking our opinions on all sorts of pointless crap. Why not try faking your own death again so WE can rest in peace.

You're an attention seeking little twerp who doesn't know when to give up.

Seriously boy, YOU NEED THERAPY!!!! Go somewhere else to satisfy your extreme masochistic cravings.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

not everyone was unkind, but you chose to ignore that

when we might have said that you are to prose what the vogons are to poetry

still, i'm sure that you are an individual of many talents, however writing is not among them


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

gavman said:


> still, i'm sure that you are an individual of many talents, however writing is not among them


Whereas ATTENTION SEEKING is an excelled practice


----------



## Ian.W (Mar 30, 2007)

How about get the fu*king hint 6speed and give it a rest.

I think I speak for most of the people on here.

I don’t post much as I’m not as knowledgeable as most as the people on here but I read a lot and learn much. 

Jesus H Christ


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

6speed on carspyshots.net said:


> I've been away from this forum for awhile now, started my own automotive art business (Yes I know I'm lucky! I'm considered one of the best in the world now too) , and I also work for Rotorua Import Pro Shop in New Zealand, the worlds leading Skyline GT-R Tuner.
> Anyways, thought I'd give you a glimpse of my art!
> 
> This is a Mitsubishi Eclipse, with a planned out SR20DET conversion and Silvia S15 front end with a C-West bodykit and Konig Rims.
> ...


Dude - you have issues, you should get help.

Simon


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Whilst listening to Newcastle struggling to beat Barnsley on the internet tonight I thought I'd get some entertainment (none in the footy!) and browse a few of 6speed's UCP forum posts. Here's one example - I've got more stashed away if you want them :runaway: 

*And then... It was pain. By 6speed*

_Last night me and my girlfriend of 3 monthes broke up. To most people, three monthes isn't a big deal, but to me it was, it was my longest relationship.
After all the times she said I love you, she left me for a guy who gave her her first kiss. Meanwhile I was her first... you know.
I'm sorry if it seems like I'm looking for sympathy.
In all truth, I guess I am.
I wouldn't say all this unless it was the truth.
Some of you are my friends._

*Replies from his friends:*

_This is probably just a lie to get some attention. It's just pathetic.

If you're old enough to have sex, you're surely old enough to say the word. Grow up.

I don't believe a single word coming out of his fingers.

Why is he back? Why is it that he looks for sympathy when he knows he will find nothing but mockery. Anyway, you've already lost the battle. A peice of advice: "Never let them see you bleed..." and don't bitch about it like a little girl. You need to learn how to move on with your life; don't dwell on things.

Lemme get this straight, you f**ked her but you never kissed her. Was her breath that bad?
And one more thing. When are you going to realize that we don't give a flying f**k either about you or your lousy life???

You think that after all the BS you pulled, making pathetic, crass remarks like that is going to impress anyone?
You're a class A1 idiot, and if you are wanting to remain a member on this site, you really need to start engaging the pink spongey item that resides within your skull before going anywhere near the "submit" button, or you might find other people making a bee-line for the "ban user" button, with "Permenant - Never lift ban" checked.

Go buy a hooker you sad git.
And the internet is not your friend.

Grow up and get a life you HAVEN'T made up.

Dude....you came to an internet forum looking for sympathy?
Dumb move.

Why else do you think his girl left him in the first place?

I was working off the whole "Your crap in bed" theory....._



They REALLY loved him on UCP as much as we do :chuckle:


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

Keep em coming...


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

carterjohn said:


> Keep em coming...


Well if you've haven't already had the pleasure, I strongly recommend the I'm a Liar thread in it's entirety. It's a fruity vintage and sets the scene nicely for my selected extracts - but get the opcorn: out first, it runs to 11 pages  


For those in a hurry for their next taste of "car forum reaction to 6speed", read on......

*6speed's GT4 Photo's Thread:* 

_I understand the new forum rules, therefore I won't bring back an old thread, such as the GT4 Photo Mode thread.

Last week I finally went out and got a USB Flash Drive... as my professor had been bothering me about it for quite awhile. I downloaded all my prep projects on to it and found out I still had quite a bit of space left. After realizing this, I decided I could use it to showcase all my GT4 photos.

P.S. On my USB drive there also resides and egg nogg***, which will be sent to Wouter, so that he can verify. I've had enough, so expect a PM Wouter. After that time, you may do what you want with it or whatever. I just don't think that people who have been pestering me about it deserve a look (That's you JohnnyNumFive and LotusLocust)._

[*** editors note – an Egg Nog test is the UCP forum way of getting proof that people own the cars they say they do. It works by writing your username and date on a piece of paper, spearing it over your gear stick, taking a photo and posting it. Needless to say, 6speed owes them quite a few “Egg Nogs” hahahahaha]

*Replies:*

_Pics or ban. j/k send me the egg nogg PM too plz. I want to laugh at the unbelievers....

As someone who hasn't ridiculed you, I wouldn't mind a PM either... or will this be like the fortune cookie?_

*Originally Posted by 6speed *
Yeah no one but Wouter is getting my Egg Nogg.

_What if you hack into Wouter's account and pretend to be him?_

*Originally Posted by 6speed* 
If you hack into Wouters account I hope you get BANNED. Besides which, studies have really taken a tole on me, and I haven't even gotten a chance to speak to the girl I'm interested in. 

I will allow this however. If when Wouter recieves said PM, he is more then free to share witht the rest of you via PM only. I'm sorry to make up a rule there Wouter, but I prefer to stay rather private. My habits have changed, as has my lifestyle and mannerisms.

_WTF? It's a piece of paper that says 6-speed on the shifter of a car? It's not like you're posting a Social Security and Passport #. This is fishy.. very fishy.

Well I hope I'm wrong on this, but if we haven't got an egg-nogg yet, I seriously doubt that there is one coming. Do us all a favour, 6speed, and stop wasting your time trying to keep everyone in suspense. Its irritating.

Mate, over the last couple of months some of your post and actions have become very weird.
I'm not sure Wouter ever asked for or desired to recieve PMs about this (sorry if you have W), but there is a thread dedicated to doing this here that no-one else seems to have an issue using. What makes yours so special that you don't make a simple post?

Contradict yourself much?

What I say is why not post it publicly and end all the allegations on the spot? 
Because your still hiding something?

Do you think the pestering will stop if you make an egg-nog on your "viper" or whatever you claim you got and sends it only to wouter??? 
I don't understand why you do this!!
You are making it worse for every day that goes by...
If you have lied, come clean and you will be forgiven.
Keep on lying (if you lie), and one day the truth will come out..
If you don't do the things above, egg-nog your claims..
(this USB shit I don't care about though, the viper is another case..)
wich I just know that you have decided to not buy..

Just ignoring the questions, friggin pyscho._

*Originally Posted by 6speed* 
How about someone critiques my photography rather then talk about an egg nogg test?

_It's a friggin video game! What skills do you need to take a good photo in a video game

I bet 6'speed's PM to Wouter is : "Wouter, I'm so sorry but there is no egg-nog. I'm just sending this to show that I'm obviously a lier. Just permanantly ban me or something and tell them that I cussed at you in the PM, so I won't have to fess up in the future."
Btw, please stop complaining about how sick you are and that you're allergic to penicillin. If you were THAT sick, you wouldn't have posted 100+ images from GT4 while being busy w/ school. Enough with the sensitivity when we question you especially with the BS you're spewing.

I would like to know how a sick college kit, loaded down with classes and homework can still own and operate his own business. 
Just post your eggnog and stop being a girlscout._

*Originally Posted by 6speed* 
Who said I was sick? I just said I'm allergic to penicillin.

I don't run my business right now. I have someone else do it for me. But yeah, good to know that these awesome new forum rules are being put in place there Rocky. You're nothing like Rockafella, you don't have a brain, or tenacity. But yeah, good luck with you're arrogance. That'll come back to you. Just like Rocky's punch.

_Wow you are such a comedian Good PUNCH-line jerry
Ironicly, it's you that are arrogant

Mate, all this photo posting only continues to make a mockery of you lack of time claims.
YOU brought up that you had done the UCP Ownership Challange (the rest of us had given up on ever seeing it) and then you complain that we ask about it.

Why don't you just post the &*%$ing egg nog and get everyone off your back, instead of being a wuss about it and only showing Wouter because 2 people made fun of you(for a good reason)

Originally Posted by PerfAdv 
6speed, why not just eggnog? This has lingered for months, I don't even remember what you'll eggnog...

- RX7 (sold)
- Focus (too ordinary to Egg Nog...)
- Viper (only Wouter and The_Canuck get the pics)

Fairly odd behaviour!

Common attribute when one lies. Now I bet he'll post a Viper Egg-nog, but I won't believe him because he's stalled so long and probably 'faked' it.

how old are you ?

I don't believe that you own the Playstation 2 that you claim you do, nor the memory stick that you claim you own to remove the "photos" that you claim to have made on the Playstation you claim to own. They don't even look like photos to me, and I know something about photos!
All this can go away with just 1 simple picture, which you so stubbornly have withheld and in turn cause this upon yourself. The eggnog test was implimented for EXACTLY this reason, when there's kids claiming that they have some brilliant car and then can't come up with any proof. I don't get what you have to lose by posting a picture, in fact most owners are eager to show off their car, especially if they're of the car enthusiastics mentality. I have a mentality to ban you right now just to get rid of this whole mess, but I'm not about to do ban someone without a completely valid reason. You'd better watch yourself, you're on very thin ice._

*Originally Posted by 6speed* 
Do it. I'd much rather have that happen then have to deal with this anymore.

_Lmao. Poor you. Get over yourself and post the damn eggnog pictures.

I say we all just ignore 6'speed from now on, he's just an 'attention-whore'._



More anybody?


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh yes much more Andy, it's great bedtime reading :clap:


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

haha, I was just reading some of his posts as "Rise Against" - his 3rd alter ego on UCP. In one thread he posts as 6speed then posts straight after as Rise Against - the lad's not just psycho, he's schizophrenic :nervous: 

*Originally Posted by 6speed* 
_Maybe you'll meet RISE AGAINST's girlfriend that he boned in his Audi there._ 

*Reply by Rise Against*
_Maybe you'll **** off._

I haven't found the post yet where he claimed to have boned somebody (in Holland) in his Audi - WTF???


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Another couple of snippets:

*Pick up Lines Thread*

*Originally Posted by 6speed* 
_"Hey I couldn't help noticing you from acroos the room. I know it's a little early, seeing I don't know you, but I was wondering if you'd like to come back to my place? Maybe I could pour some wine, and we could just sit and talk. Then I could make a nice dinner, and we could enjoy it and enjoy each others opinions. Then I could pour you more wine, and then we could f**k._

*Replies:*
_
You suck. Plain and simple.

^^ The truth, and nothing but the truth.._

*Mom's new (old) Buick by 6speed*

_My mom just bought a 1997 Buick Century, and it has 285,000km on it. It has a little delay in starting (about 4 seconds).... what can I do to make it run for her for awhile (continue to run... ahem)..._

*Replies:*

_Run some fuel injector cleaner in it, change the spark plugs, and stop lying.

Is that before or after he trades it for a Viper?_


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

andyneed4speed said:


> I haven't found the post yet where he claimed to have boned somebody (in Holland) in his Audi - WTF???


Search for it Andy, it could be the best ever :chuckle:


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Maybe tomorrow Roger - there's only so much 6speed you can take in an evening  

Somebody has now started a poll as to whether he should be banned:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/82125-should-6-speed-barred-forum.html


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

I LIED plural on other forums. I'm not afraid to admit it.

I can be upfront about that.

As for the banned thread, that's sick, and absolutely regardless of my feelings whatsoever.

My business does NOT mix with my pleasure. I do not lie about my jobs, etc. 

I'm not going to sit here and pretend like I'm not at fault.

I'll admit I made mistakes.

But I'll also admit that nothing I do here is meant to offend anyone, where as a thread about banning me definetely DOES offend me.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

6speed said:


> I LIED plural on other forums. I'm not afraid to admit it.


What about this one then?



6speed said:


> My business does NOT mix with my pleasure. I do not lie about my jobs, etc.


Really?, When did you start your employment at R.I.P.S. and do you still have your surf shop?



6speed said:


> I'll admit I made mistakes.


Bit hard not to really isn't it



6speed said:


> But I'll also admit that nothing I do here is meant to offend anyone, where as a thread about banning me definitely DOES offend me.


I don't believe anyone said they were offended, just tired of all the BS. Why would the banning thread offend you last time I looked you had a 100% No vote, besides you should be used to it by now.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 

Oh lord! Ok, i know i really shouldnt get involved in all this but my name came up someplace.

6speed, i dont see how the man from Vancouver who is "believed" to have a z-tune wasnt directed at me, or at least referring to me! 

I could be wrong, but last time i talked to the folks at Nismo, they were pretty happy about the fact i was to own the only Z-tune in the EU, at the time of purchase, indeed i was in Vancouver, and you, knew about that because i posted it here. ANYWHO! Ive got things to do.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

No I didn't know it was you Rain. I had heard on automotive forums.com that some guy in BC had one. I didn't know it was you. I certainly don't go looking at every single things on the forum lol.

And fuelburner, re your thread, however long I've worked for, and whatever I've worked for, is none of your business. Like I said, I don't let my business mix with my pleasure, and being an avid forum member is my pleasure. As for the surfshop, I do not manage it anymore.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

good lord you are frustrating! Forget you, ive got better things to do!


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

That's what I made it clear you should do!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

fuelburner said:


> It's official 6speed works for RIPS, http://www.carspyshots.net/zerothread?id=23838, well done, Rob must be pleased at having one of the best in the world working for him :clap:


Not that I want to get involved in this thread in anyway, BUT:

6 speed has done some drawings for me and I have paid him for them, thats as far as it goes. He's in Canada, I'm in NZ. End of story.

The young fellow is obviously enthusiastic but he may need to keep alot more of his life to himself and learn where the line is, and not to cross it ever again.

Rob


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

As I have my break at work, and there's a computer here within the lunchroom, I'll say this:

Like I've stated, coming onto this forum, and making the posts I do, do NOT represent my business skills, nor my business affairs. I make sure I do what's right, and I don't **** around. I'm not afraid of making mistakes, and having a company as reputable as R.I.P.S. being even remotely diluted by this thread dissappoints me. 

There was NO need to bring Rob into your banter, nor was there any need to call me or him down upon it.

Like he stated, I do drawings for him, I get paid. End of story. I find his company to be of the highest rate, and it was and still is not my intent to involve him in any of this forum's matters.

That's it, that's where this conversation about my work, and what I do outside of this forum ENDS.


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> ....6 speed has done some drawings for me....


I forgot about this. 6speed's drawing skills are very very high and those logo designs were very impressive. i actually had the R32 one as my wallpaper for ages... I think he should be left to post here for his drawing talents alone.


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*hi*



6speed said:


> As I have my break at work, and there's a computer here within the lunchroom, I'll say this:
> 
> Like I've stated, coming onto this forum, and making the posts I do, do NOT represent my business skills, nor my business affairs. I make sure I do what's right, and I don't **** around. I'm not afraid of making mistakes, and having a company as reputable as R.I.P.S. being even remotely diluted by this thread dissappoints me.
> 
> ...




but you said you actually work at RIPS, You even signed off one of your comments with "[email protected]" ROB HAS MADE IT PRITTY CLEAR YOU DONT

SO WHY DID YOU YET AGAIN LIE???

Your giving rob a bad name by evening being associated with you.
your a little attention seeking queer who obviously lives in a fantasy dream world, for god sake every forum you go onto people tell you to Foff.......GET THE HINT


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Do you not realise that by posting on public forums you are making it other peoples business by inviting feedback. As for bringing Rob into my banter I posted a link to one of your threads on another forum, the one where you say you work for them and sign off as Steve @ R.I.P.S. You have been paid by Rob for some drawings so I suppose there is an element of truth in what you say, but consider this, if I had ordered one of the t-shirts from one of your latest business ventures does that mean you then work for me, perhaps it would have been better to list Rob as one of your clients then, apart from the sign off, it would have been a truthful post. If, as you previously said its none of my business then why did you feel the need to tell me you no longer ‘manage’ the surf shop, in case you forgot, in your 6speed profile on UCP you listed your occupation as ‘Owner of Surfshop’, oh and while we’re on the profile you also owed the RX-7 FD3S at that time, you remember don’t you, the one you were going to sell to your mate and then buy a supercharged 680bhp Viper GTS. Can you even see the point I am making, the fact that you post lie after lie is why you end up in situations like this one, so don’t get all indignant with me, if you didn’t own a car nobody would care, it’s the fact you feel the need to post so many lies that leaves you open to ridicule, why not just be honest, I think you will find that will gain you more respect, and that after all is what you appear to want.


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm quite new to these forums and haven't really seen 6speed's bad posts but it seems like he's an amazing artist.


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

con - artist :thumbsup: 

sorry couldnt resist :sadwavey: 

Id love to see some pics of his Sil80


----------



## V4 SKUNK (Oct 12, 2005)

IMO the Skyline got popular in the US and EU from Gran Turismo on the PSOne.....Not Fast and furious.............Unless your like 15-16 years old maybe???


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

^^^ Wot Fuelburner said :clap: 

6speed you've obviously got at least 4 talents (any advance on that people?):

1. Drawing - I'll give you that one
2. Lying (badly)
3. Annoying otherwise easy-going people (whatever username/forum)
4. Making a complete dick of yourself (repeatedly)

If you look for it, you'll find you've had quite a bit of support and good advice on the forums - including from me (in a past life  ). However, your inability to RESPECT this, actually do anything positive with our input and LEARN just frustrates people to the point where they've had enough - hence your multiple bans on UCP and a poll on here.

You're about as thick-skinned as a brontosaurus and appear to be about half as intelligent (I'm feeling generous today  ).

DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Seeing as the poll got closed, I'll post this here lol... 



Blow Dog said:


> If you make a crap post on this website, I am banning you.
> No questions, no 2nd chances - nothing.
> 
> Moderators are getting sick of dumbar5e posts by Fast n Furious wannabies who seem to think they have Vin Diesel inside them.
> ...


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Crono said:


> I'm quite new to these forums and haven't really seen 6speed's bad posts but it seems like he's an amazing artist.



maybe I am missing something here, but I don't think I've seen anything by him that I thought was amazing, or even anything more than okay :nervous: 

Simon


----------



## Samuel Cross (Aug 2, 2002)

Simonh said:


> maybe I am missing something here, but I don't think I've seen anything by him that I thought was amazing, or even anything more than okay :nervous:
> 
> Simon


I think you're right Simon, compared to some of the work I have seen by Graphic Design undergraduates his work is not that special.

S.-


----------



## langerdan (Nov 3, 2006)

im a bit dissapointed my poll was closed considering the utter tripe he has posted on this forum.....however i am a 6speed fan his threads are the funniest ive read on this forum and the responses he get are gems i am also amazed at his uncanny ability to wind people up without even realiseing it

keep it up buddy:thumbsup:


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

Simonh said:


> maybe I am missing something here, but I don't think I've seen anything by him that I thought was amazing, or even anything more than okay :nervous:
> 
> Simon


But he's considered one of the best in the world, big claims for a kid :blahblah: :blahblah:


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

LoL

When google-ing the term 6speed it came up with this pic.....










Looks like he is a kid
















*i'll get my coat ;-)


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

6speed said:


> But I'll also admit that nothing I do here is meant to offend anyone, where as a thread about banning me definetely DOES offend me.


pompous eejit


----------



## carlsworth (Aug 4, 2006)

Well,...

That was a long 1/2 hour reading all this thread...

After reading the first few replies, i thought "hold up, give the kid a break..."
But after reading more, and digging deeper, im suprised he hasnt been banned already.
A forum gets a bad reputation when a user spouts to the extent that 6speed has.
Regarding his artwork: I love to see exceptional artwork, and have been known to produce some of my own in my time, which is why it offends me to see someone saying he is regarded as one of the best in the world, when i have worked closely with great artists that are still finding it hard to get a break in the industry.
I hope rob at R.I.P.S did not spend too much on artwork he has had 6speed do for him.
I havent been involved in Technical Illustration for a few years now, but im pretty sure that after a few tries, i could have something to equal the quality of 6speed.
Im not saying its bad, but im definately not saying its great.
You can go to any car show and see much better.

carl


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

we use 6speed as our local monkey, throw him a peanut and he will dance and provide entertainment for those boring work day afternoons. 

I think thats why he isnt banned yet.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

he's here purely for our entertainment


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

He's a troll.



But he's our troll.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

Rain said:


> we use 6speed as our local monkey, throw him a peanut and he will dance and provide entertainment for those boring work day afternoons.


mate, i think its the other way around, thats why i've been reluctant to take the "bait".


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

RH18 said:


> mate, i think its the other way around, thats why i've been reluctant to take the "bait".



I totally agree.

He's the one getting the entertainment out of this - everybody (and now myself included) who makes a post is just feeding his desire for attention.

The only answer is to treat him with total disdain & utterly ignore his every post.

Now that would *REALLY* get to him.


----------

